# 16 inch Tank Bikes?



## JoeyPaneah (Feb 7, 2012)

Where are all the 16 in tank bikes? Even when ads say "Boys Bike" they turn out to be men's bikes but I know they mean "Teen Boys Bike".


----------



## voyager al (Feb 8, 2012)

see the thread called Iverson Kids bike. Its a 16er, and its for sale....


----------



## 1973rx3 (Feb 8, 2012)

JoeyPaneah said:


> Where are all the 16 in tank bikes? Even when ads say "Boys Bike" they turn out to be men's bikes but I know they mean "Teen Boys Bike".




Do you have any?  Post your pictures.  I've been meaning to shoot all mine together to post.


----------



## JoeyPaneah (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I already found a bicycle that my son can fit. Good to know that people are helpful at this site. Thanks.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Feb 25, 2012)

JoeyPaneah said:


> Thanks for the info, I already found a bicycle that my son can fit. Good to know that people are helpful at this site. Thanks.




So lets see what you got him!


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Feb 26, 2012)

A 24" Montgomery Wards Hawthorne. He loves it and all the neighborhood kids want to ride it!


----------



## JoeyPaneah (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, we found a restored Hawthorne in a 24in.  My wife, AsenathPaneah's just posted more pictures.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 27, 2012)

That Hawthorne is in beautiful shape. Your son should rightly be proud to ride that beauty around! 

Dave


----------



## 1973rx3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice congrats!


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 7, 2012)

No tank but a 16"-er none the less - free shipping!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huffy-Conve...024?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1a9e4f40

Dave


----------

